# Stuffed pickled Jalapenos



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2019)

Here's another idea that I got from a store. They have these small peppers that are stuffed with Feta cheese. These are real good. But, I wanted to improve on it.
So about 3 weeks ago I pickled some whole cored and seeded Jalapenos. Today I got them out and stuffed them with Feta cheese. Then dipped in Olive oil. And put in pint jars and filled to just below the top of the peppers with the brine they were originally in. I had one. And my oh my. They are good!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 30, 2019)

Damn...  Where's my jar?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 30, 2019)

These look great.


----------



## xray (Apr 30, 2019)

The second jar is for me right? After chile gets his??

But man do they look good. Have you had any thoughts on stuffing them with prosciutto as well? Kinda like the cherry pepper shooters with prosciutto and provolone.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2019)

xray said:


> The second jar is for me right? After chile gets his??
> 
> But man do they look good. Have you had any thoughts on stuffing them with prosciutto as well? Kinda like the cherry pepper shooters with prosciutto and provolone.



Thanks! That is were I got the idea from. I wanted to hold off with the prosciutto until I see how these worked with Jalapenos. My next batch will have that.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 30, 2019)

Time to get out my canning jars early is all I can say!


----------



## xray (Apr 30, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! That is were I got the idea from. I wanted to hold off with the prosciutto until I see how these worked with Jalapenos. My next batch will have that.



I think the feta, prosciutto and jalapeños will come out very good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice great idea better than store bought stuff.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 30, 2019)

SH, Wow! Your peppers look awesome !!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2019)

Steve H Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2019)

Those look excellent!
I guess I'm going to have to expand my horizon & start to pickle some other things besides dill pickles!
You have me thinking about all kinds of options now!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look excellent!
> I guess I'm going to have to expand my horizon & start to pickle some other things besides dill pickles!
> You have me thinking about all kinds of options now!!
> Al



Thanks Al. I'm still looking to do green beans and Asparagus. I have Saturday off. If I can find some beans.....


----------

